# We Die So They Can Live



## SpaceWolves (Dec 4, 2010)

Introduction:

_On the home world of Fenris at the Segmentum Solar, the recruiting planet of the Space Wolves, there has been a whisper of attacks on settlements around the outskirts of the Fang. Rumor is unclear of what group The Chapter Master, Logan Grimnar himself has asked for assistance from any nearby squads in the sector to send out a small scouting parting of marines to the several locations, and report back with any information. Kill all that pose a threat._

Rules: 

No godmodding... no one likes that crap. Aka no over powering, no controlling what happens to other players

Only one post after update please. I would hate for others to get lost within the posting. 

No killing one another... Unless of course you are an enemy then damage and injuries are allowed but I would prefer no one die this time. :santa:

Characters: 

Only probably a few soldiers, four to be more exact. I personally do not really care what kind, I just personally like Space Wolves (They mah boys XP). Just a few space marines to be more percisely, and a couple of Orks, if there is anyone that plays Orks. That would be great. But they can join once the action thread opens

For Marines:
Name:
Age:
Chapter:
Personality:
Background:
Weapons: 
Equipment:

Example of a Profile: (Aka mine)

Name: Vladimir Septimus

Age: 57

Chapter: Space Wolves

Personality: Vladimir is a ruthless man when it comes to battle. His focus and skill greatly improves with each passing battle. His time in the battlefield has helped him focus his blood lust and calm his temper so that instead of blatantly charging onto the field he remains calm and collective as he can, though creative in his methods of combat. Though he does not speak of it much, Vladimir remembers every battle he has ever been in, every soul he purged, every settlement he helped eradicate. Though if one were to become close enough with him he always has time to tell a story or two. He makes a point to stop at the end of each victory and pray for his fallen brethren.

Appearance: Septimus wears Mark 7 Aquila Power Armour set, wrapped from the right shoulder down across a portion of the chest of the armour is a long white pelt of a Great Fenrisian Bear, not really much to keep warm, but of rememberance of his first kill when he braved the frozen tundra of Fenris with nothing but a spear and a dagger. Vladimir also though fifty-seven, young for most Space Marines, he has short cropped chocolate brown hair, with ice blue eyes. His teeth were yellowed, and elongated into fang-like canines from the affects of the Wulfen.

Background: Vladimir has always thrived for battle, to serve the Emperor is all that he's ever asked for. And to be given the chance to be the elite of the Emperor's guard is the greatest achievement he could ever dream of. Vladimir was born and raised in a village not far from the great fortress known as the Fang. Vladimir's parents were not around when he was born. His mother died in childbirth, while his father was off fighting a rival village. So as the next of kin, his uncle Alerian Septimus took him in. From the time that Vladimir was ten he was always fascinated with the arts of combat. When his uncle thought he was ready he started to train Vladimir with the hunting dagger and spear. When he grew of the age to where he was allowed to be sent on hunts and civil wars that happened constantly occurring. One day his uncle sent him out to one of the neighboring villages that had the reputation of constantly attacking them. Vladimir entered the meeting grounds of the other village and the negotiations commenced. About an hour into the meeting a brash young warrior charged forward thrusting his spear at Vladimir's gut, apparently the man felt that negotiating peace was a cowards way out of battle. Septimus' body moved swiftly kicking aside the spear, and slamming his knife hand down into the center of the man's skull. The body collapsing to the ground the entire village went silent. Bowing his head, Vladimir pointed to the village's leader speaking quietly, "Let us stay civil" Turning he began to walk back towards his home. He was not but three miles or so away from the village when he was suddenly attacked by five other men from the hostile village. His spear flashed quickly and silently as it would reach the closest target slicing into the man's throat, sending him to the earth. The next two men both stabbed forward with their spears into into the pelvic region causing Vladimir to fall to his knees. Roaring in denial of the pain, he would snap each end of the spears and began to pummel each man individually in the skull until there was a sickening cracking sound from each of them. Standing up slowly, he pulled out the two spear heads that were in his body tossing them aside. He screamed into the air, hurling his dagger into the solarplex of the next man, then in his rage charging at the last one standing he beat him to the ground with his fists, pouncing onto his chest, he picked up a nearby rock smashing it into the center of the man's face, until it was horribly disfigured and no longer breathing. The blood rage still pulsing in his mind he ran back to the village that struck at him, carrying nothing but the rock and a dagger. Vladimir slinked into every hut that marked the home of a warrior, either stabbing the eldest man in the chest, or bashing their faces in. When he returned home, he passed out to sleep in his uncle's home. The next morning word had spread to his own village of a massacre that had happened the night of the meeting. Vladimir was awoken by fierce banging on his Uncle's hut's door. Opening it he was shocked to find a small set of three Space Wolves staring him down through the vicious eyes of their power helmets. "Vladimir Septimus?" The lead Marine asked. The man nodded in a reply. The Marine beckoned, "Come with us.. Now". Next thing Vladimir knew, he and twelve others were standing in the inner walls of the Fang. For the first few days Septimus decided it would be best to keep to himself. Then realizing he would be spending most of his time with these men he thought it best if he spoke with all of the other Blood Claws in his initiation trials, to get to know each and one personally, so that their bonds of trust would grow stronger. Not many in his initiation lasted that long but those that survived the drink of the Wulfen, those he was proud to call his Brothers.

Weapons: Vladimir's weapons of choice are a light one-handed bolter pistol in his left hand along with a chain-ax of his own craft in his right. 

Equipment: Vladimir carries a dagger along with a set of frag grenades.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I will post a character later... I will do some research about the Wolves and post a character when I have learned enough... Is it ok if I have a Plasma Gun?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I won't be joining as I have to much on my head but I do want to say that this thread is a welcoming sight considering the previous one. Even if it was easy for you to convert the format it is still much more impressive then the previous one. Congratulations on your new RP and good luck with running it


----------



## SpaceWolves (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats fine by me.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Name: Armininus Anar
Age: 103
Chapter: Space Wolves
Personality: Calm when not in battle, but when he enters one he is burning with fury to kill everything in the name of his dead pack mates. 
Background: Not much is known of his early years, but it is rumored that he had been found in the cold forests of Fenris at an age of seven. He, along with his pack of Blood Claws fought in several engagements during his early years in the chapter, before becoming an Grey Hunter. Over the years his pack has been slowly withered away, and now only he stands alive. He has sworn an oath to fight to his last breath in the name of his pack of wolves. Some of the mighty deeds he has performed in his time as a Space Wolf include destroying an Baneblade super heavy tank manned by traitors, boarding a Space Hulk and killing a Carnifex single handedly.
Weapons: Plasma Gun, Combat Knife and Frag Grenades
Equipment: Mark VII "Aquila" power armor


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey, there you go, you got most of it down, what do you need me for :laugh: (clap, clap, clap). anyway, i shall post my characer after I finish him up after work. good job buddy


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> Hey, there you go, you got most of it down, what do you need me for :laugh: (clap, clap, clap). anyway, i shall post my characer after I finish him up after work. good job buddy


That would be because he sought out help from others; that thing members who are not you suggested.



*Name:* Baldyr Iceslayer


*Age:* 83


*Chapter:* Space Wolves


*Personality:* Cold, seemingly always in a state of anger. Baldyr is stubborn, set in certain ways and hell-bent to allow them to change. It was in his last great hunt that Baldyr became this way, the events earning him the name Iceslayer.

*Appearance:* Stocky with sharp features and pale flesh; his eyes are a deep blue and hair a dark obsidian. A number of wounds cross his flesh, many earned not in dealing death to the enemies of mankind but from the personal hunts some Space Wolves undergo.

* Background:* Born to a tribe that thrived on the fighting of Fenrisian beasts, Baldyr was the son of his tribes champion and raised like the son of the tribes leader and one to possibly take his place. On the eve of his sixteenth great hunt, Baldyr was tasked to seek out a prize of his own, achieving that task and marking himself as the one to take lead of the tribe in time. As the tribe celebrated this, they were attacked by warriors of another tribe; such was the ferocity that all of his people were killed, but not before Baldyr and his father took the life of the leader of the attack. Baldyr himself took a horrendous wound from a spear; run through by the weapon he dragged himself further in and killed his attacker before succumbing to his wounds.

When next he awoke, expecting to meet the spirits of those who had come before him, he instead found himself healed of his wounds and taken by the warriors of the great sky god. He had been chosen by the Space Wolves to become one of them, he was destined to become a warrior of the Emperor.

Over the years, Baldyr took to his second life with the ferocity and impetus that was the life of the Blood Claw. In time he fought against the Orks as they tried to take worlds of man, in addition to crossing blades with the Eldar, one taking a lung from him in his first encounter and paying the price for such a thing. When he was elevated to the rank of grey hunter, Baldyr was allowed to enact personal hunts, as is the right of veteran wolf brothers. Of these hunts, Baldyr has taken to one every decade in an attempt to earn for himself a name and further his own saga.

The tale goes that it was upon his last hunt, the fifth since his becoming a grey hunter, that Baldyr achieved this goal. For ten days and nights he had been tracking a Fenrisian wolf, fighting the beast twice before and being unable to kill it. Battered and wounded, Baldyr was cornered by beast on a cliff overlooking the raging sea’s during a great storm. The wolf lunged, nearly taking the grey hunter’s arm and forcing him to lose his spear. 

As the two circled, Baldyr tore a chunk of the ice of Fenris from the ground, brandishing it as a weapon and leaping at the wolf. The two connecting, Baldyr plunging the shard of ice into the wolf’s heart; such was the ferocity of the attack that both fell from the cliff and into the great sea. Dragged down by the dieing moves of the wolf, Baldyr only just managed to tear free with his weapon in an attempt to reach the surface.

Before he could do so though, something from the depths awakened. A kraken, but a babe compared to others, but more than enough to end the battered and wounded Space Wolf. Knowing that there would be no chance of reaching the surface with the creature alive, Baldyr prepared himself. How he succeeded is a detail known only to the Iceslayer, but it is known that Baldyr killed the kraken and took from it a number of its blade like teeth to be fashioned into a weapon. 

The details of that duel between man and monster are known only to Baldyr, but others will silently swear that he did not return as he left. Upon his return, Baldyr’s face was set like stone, almost exuding a cold aura. Everything of him had changed, eyes once of a green had now become a deep blue, darker skin pale and nearly white. What happened visibly changed Baldyr, but the details are known only to him.

* Weapons:* Bolter and frost blade, combat blade

*Equipment:* Frag and krak grenades, MkVI power armour, a number of runic talismans and a grey fenrisian pelt.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I decided to join in anyway, I will post a character tomorrow.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

If you need an Ork player, I'm in.


----------



## SpaceWolves (Dec 4, 2010)

Love to have an Ork char ready to be in the RP. Just keep an eye out for when there is an action post okay?

Okay once Komanko and Emperorshand89 make their characters bios. I'll open up an action thread


----------



## Zhou The Maladjusted (Nov 25, 2010)

Are the Space Wolves the only option for Space Marine Chapter, or does any Chapter work?


----------



## SpaceWolves (Dec 4, 2010)

I mean, it would make the most sense that the only chapter of Space Marines be Space Wolves.... If you give a reason that could make it acceptable to be another chapter. Ex: You heard an alert signal while passing by in the nearby system or something like that. Then I will allow it. Please PM with a though rough reason as to what other chapter and why they are there. And I'll allow it.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in character I will post it tomorrow as I need a constant internet access for it and I don't have it right now. Sorry for the little fuss...


----------



## Zhou The Maladjusted (Nov 25, 2010)

Here's my Space Marine. I hope this is all acceptable; Pease tell me if I should change or add anything.

*Name:* Matthias Rainer
*Age:* 102
*Chapter:* Bone Saints
-Chapter Colors: Mainly the color of Bone, decoration and trim are Dull Red.

*Personality:* Stoic and Intelligent, Matthias acts the role of the leader among his squadmates, dealing with situations efficiently as possible, in and out of combat. To most outside his chapter, he remains reserved, and keeps to himself until he decides his counsel is needed.

*Appearance:* Matthias's power armor is the color of Bleached Bone, the trimmings on the shoulders, elbows and knees are a dull red. On one shoulder is the symbol of his Chapter, a Skull with the Aquilla etched into the forehead. There are several purity seals on the armor, applied before each potential combat situation. His helmet is standard, but has a bright red aquilla etched into the forehead, a sign of accomplishment. Around his waist is a chain, and bound to that a thick tome containing prayers and rites important to the Bone Saints, that are to be recited at set times, including before making planetfall or an orbital drop.

*Background:* Matthias was born on Mortenia, a prosperous and developed planet that served as the home and primary recruiting world of the Bone Saints, a Space Marine Chapter that drew lineage from the Imperial Fists. His family was one of noble bearing, but of the lower ranks of the aristocracy. Most of his life early on was un-eventful, unworthy of mention until he came of age and fought in the seasonal trials the Bone Saints held to scope out potential neophytes. Matthias performed well, and was one of few who was selected to begin the process of becoming one of the mighty Space Marines.

From that point on his life was that of service, prayer and training. He learned the many rites and traditions of the extremely faithful Chapter. Time passed quickly, before long he was serving as a Scout trainee, and then finally became a Battle-Brother of the Bone Saints. He served in many conflicts, battling foul xenos such as Orks and Dark Eldar Pirates. In one such battle, Matthias had recklessly charged an Eldar position almost alone. Rather than be cut down, he had managed to get amongst the foul xenos and surprise them, cutting down an Archon and several others. The act, seen as a sign of faith, gained him the mark of the Aquilla on his helmet, a great honor for even veteran brothers.

Many years later, Matthias achieved the rank of Brother Sargeant. He was given command of a squad, and sent out on missions of higher importance. One such mission, pursuing a Xeno ship through several sectors, before finally taking the pirates down with casaulties, left Matthias and his squad in the vicinity of Fenris. They did not ignore the alert signal they received, despite being at half-strength, and made contact with the Space Wolves.

*Weapons:* Bolter, Chainsword, and Serrated Combat Knife
*Equipment:* Frag Grenades, MarkVII Power Armor, Chain-Bound Mortenian Prayer Tome


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I thought over it and I wanted to ask if I can play as an ork, never got the chance too... If I can, can you specify what Character Sheet you want for it?


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Name: Lucius Wolfuius


Age:46

Chapter:Space Wolves

Personality: Loud and Reckless. He always in to the fight first. His motto is "If i'm not first in there, then how are we gonna win this?"

Background:Lucius is a Skyclaw. He was "rewarded" with it for killing a small camp of orks when he had finished the basic training. He was born in the Segmentum Solar. He was raised alone by his father because his mother died in a disease when he was ten years old. He had a harsh childhood but always looked up like nothing happened.

Weapons: Basic Lightning claws and a frag grenade.

Equipment:Jump pack, Lightning Claws and Power Armor.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Kai'n said:


> (Tell me something is wrong or incorrect)


Aren't skyclaws just Blood Claws with jump packs? So your a one hundred year old Blood Claw?


Don't take this the wrong way, but way to put in the minimum effort for a character sheet.


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Aren't skyclaws just Blood Claws with jump packs? So your a one hundred year old Blood Claw?


Heheh i just saw it too... Yea i edited it and added a little more to the history part.:laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kai'n said:


> Heheh i just saw it too... Yea i edited it and added a little more to the history part.:laugh:


If I am to be honest, I would say that it still sounds pretty... Weird? And why is it unknown? Does not every Space Wolf want their story to be told?


----------



## SpaceWolves (Dec 4, 2010)

For anyone wanting to be an Ork. Please Listen up! This is the Character Sheet for it.

Though I am not that familiar with Orks. 

Name:
Specialization: ((Shootaboy, Nob ect.))
Weapons:
Equipment
Clan: (The first one to make their Ork post will get to decided what clan the orks are from.))


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Ah what evar let's put a history there then -,-'


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't do it if you don't want to Kai'n, but realize that something like that is one of the ultimate cop-outs.

When you have something listed as expunged, classified, purged, unknown, etc all your doing is giving others the impression that you cannot be assed to come up with anything.

Name: 'Cain', real name not given
Age: Unknown
Origin: Classified
Appearance: Information purged, does not remove his armour
Background: Restricted

See that? I came up with that in less than two minutes and you get nothing from it. Its bland and boring, and I would laugh if it ever got accepted by any half decent GM. The more you give for a character, the easier it is for you to get into the mindset of that character, and the easier it is for other players to interact with you.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Name: Zognob Shockgrub
Specialization: kommando
Weapons: Crudely made shotgun, combat knife, choppa, burna. 
Equipment: 'Eavy armour, Grenades, Bionik Arm.
Clan: Blood Axes. 

You did not ask for more, if you need more just say.


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Don't do it if you don't want to Kai'n, but realize that something like that is one of the ultimate cop-outs.
> 
> When you have something listed as expunged, classified, purged, unknown, etc all your doing is giving others the impression that you cannot be assed to come up with anything.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice


----------



## SpaceWolves (Dec 4, 2010)

Alright guys. I'm starting the Action thread.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

SpaveWolves, I am really not sure what I should write at the action thread. You clearly gave us nothing to work with, I have no idea where my character is and I guess others don't know too. So, yea, would like to get a comment about the idea and what should I do now.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Name: Kullzog Facebreaka
Specialization: Nob
Personality: He wonts ta kill all dem dogboy-marinez an burn da stars for Gork and Mork
Weapons: Power Klaw, Shoota
Equipment: 'Eavy Armor, Bosspole, Ammo runt named "Guzfuts"
Clan: Blood Axes

Should he have a mob of Boyz to help with the krumping?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

What are we supposed to do in the action thread? :scratchhead: Just wondering...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Already asked that, no answer was given. I guess that SpaceWolves wanted to make one of those RPs where everyone just roleplays with themselves. I mean for example, I say where I am now, what I am doing, etc... and if that so I will resign right now because I hate that type of RPs


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

You know, I have been trying to work up a post, maybe create something that the rest of you would feel comfortable spring-boarding from, but I honestly can't come up with anything because a question keeps ringing in my mind. 

Why are we going?


I mean, lets assume that at some point word of raids or attacks by monsters on a number of villages to the north of Asaheim comes to the Fang. Now, not only has the great wolf, or whoever has been left in charge in his absence, deemed sending three Grey Hunters as necessary but now more are going to check on them.

Why? They are Grey Hunters, veteran Space Wolves and more than able to deal with a few monsters of Fenris attacking tribes. (Since there is no reason for us to assume for any reason that these are orks are anything, none of the characters are aware of this.) These warriors enact hunts into the frozen wild of Fenris on their own that last weeks at a time. How long have they been hunting these attackers/raiders that another group of Grey Hunters would be dispatched?


More than a lack of prompt, what is ultimately stopping me from posting anything is a lack of understanding why we are starting out this way. If we were the first of the Space Wolves sent to answer a call for help, that would be something, but we are not.

*Edit:* Pardon this, but SpaceWolves are you honestly setting this up that none of the Space Wolf characters know each other? Why, what is the point of that?

Were singular members of various packs sent out rather than sending a single pack? What is the point of forcing something like introductions in something like this? Its needlessly awkward and does nothing for the story.


If all of the characters, or most of them, start off knowing each other than you bypass that intro part, or make it easier for players to interact with each other.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Name: Klank Metalhead
Specialization: Deff Dread (Stompa in the makin)
Personality: Me wantz ta be a stompa when me growz up, but me needz ta make more scrap fer da rebuildin me also tinkin... ooooo DATZ SNINY! Gotz ta add dat tu da armar!
Weapons: I gotz da Power Klaw, Sum Big Dakka!(big shoota), dis Buzzy Spinny Blade, an da flame makah!(Skorcha)
Equipment: Kustom Deff Dread Inkludin da little guy wit a wrench ta make da holez not so big.
Clan: Blood Axes


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

G0arr said:


> Specialization: Deff Dread (Stompa in the makin)


:laugh: I laughed at that one...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Gotta ask, everyone does realize this RP is on Fenris; and what that entails about the planet?


And still waiting on something, anything, from my last post getting answered though at this point I'm not holding my breath. GM ignoring possible problems and concerns from a player or players both from posts and PM's; yeah thats not good.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Yea I was gonna say I didn't think there were any trees on the planet.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

OK, now that I finally got time around my computer I can officially say that I withdraw myself from this Roleplay, may the others have good time here.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Therizza said:


> Yea I was gonna say I didn't think there were any trees on the planet.


There were not? FUCK DAMN IT! :angry:


----------

